# HCPCS Code for Inhaler



## jessicaparker1 (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi 

Does anyone know if we can bill for albuterol Sulfate Inhaler? It's for 200 metered.

Thank You


----------



## croffords@verizon.net (Jun 13, 2018)

*Medical coder*

WE CODE AS FOLLOWS:

USE CPT CODE 94640 FOR TREATMENT - SEE DESCRIPTION BELOW INCLUDES METERED DOSE INHALER

THE MEDICATION IS INCLUDED/PART OF THE INHALER SO MY THOUGHT IS DO NOT BILL THE JCODE MED; ONLY BILL THE ADMINISTRATION IF CLINICAL STAFF ADMINISTERED.

Pressurized or nonpressurized inhalation treatment for acute airway obstruction for therapeutic purposes and/or for diagnostic purposes such as sputum induction with an aerosol generator, nebulizer, metered dose inhaler or intermittent positive pressure breathing (IPPB) device


----------

